# I did it, I started Salem's Lot



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Now I just need a nice dark stormy day to set the stage and I'll be all set   Unfortunately, we're in for a bit of a warm up and it's supposed to be 80 here soon


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

80??  

It is supposed to get COLD here tonight - 27.  Guess I'll shut my windows finally.

Good luck with Salems Lot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't just STARE at it... READ it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Now I just need a nice dark stormy day to set the stage and I'll be all set  Unfortunately, we're in for a bit of a warm up and it's supposed to be 80 here soon


We have the dark and stormy day here in Houston, TX... Hope it lets up before I have to make that 3 hour drive back to Longview! I read Salem's Lot when it first was release in paperback and ended up reading with every light in the apartment on!! Scared myself silly!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I look forward to being scared silly!  

I've gone and gotten my Kindle from the bedroom so I'm going to snuggle in on the sofa and get reading


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Beautiful day here but quite chilly...it'll start getting dark in another hour and a half. I just went and 1-clicked The Stand...for those who love "fat" books, you may want to check it out since it's an "uncut" version at just over 1100 pages *


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Beautiful day here but quite chilly...it'll start getting dark in another hour and a half. I just went and 1-clicked The Stand...for those who love "fat" books, you may want to check it out since it's an "uncut" version at just over 1100 pages *


Bit of trivia: The "uncut, unexpurgated" version of The Stand is actually edited a fair bit. The events are moved forward a decade from 1980 to 1990 and the book includes some updated cultural references to Madonna _et al_.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Salem's Lot was, I think, Stephen King's second book. I read it many years ago and reread it a few weeks ago on my Kindle. For me, King's book are comfort books..lol.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Bit of trivia: The "uncut, unexpurgated" version of The Stand is actually edited a fair bit. The events are moved forward a decade from 1980 to 1990 and the book includes some updated cultural references to Madonna _et al_.


*It's edited from what How much longer would it have been I have the pb version but when I read that it did have some modern references, I thought it would be fun to read *


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *It's edited from what How much longer would it have been I have the pb version but when I read that it did have some modern references, I thought it would be fun to read *


The "uncut" version is the version originally submitted to the publisher, except that it was set in 1980 when written, and the "uncut" version that was eventually published is set in 1990. There are paperback (and hardback) versions of both the version that was originally published and the later, longer "uncut" version.

The two main differences between the two versions:
1) The original version begins with the carful of dead and dying people rolling into Hap's Texaco station, while the longer version shows us what happened on the "Project Blue" Army base and how the man carrying the Captain Tripps virus escaped to spread it to the world.

2) We get an a long scene of Trashcan Man making his way through Colorado in the company of an Elvis wannabe who calls himself The Kid.

The "uncut" version also has additional minor scenes, notably of the public reaction and downfall of society as Captain Tripps spreads.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The "uncut" version is the version originally submitted to the publisher, except that it was set in 1980 when written, and the "uncut" version that was eventually published is set in 1990. There are paperback (and hardback) versions of both the version that was originally published and the later, longer "uncut" version.
> 
> The two main differences between the two versions:
> 1) The original version begins with the carful of dead and dying people rolling into Hap's Texaco station, while the longer version shows us what happened on the "Project Blue" Army base and how the man carrying the Captain Tripps virus escaped to spread it to the world.
> ...


*Sounds like I'm in for a treat  Thanks Jim!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Beautiful day here but quite chilly...it'll start getting dark in another hour and a half. I just went and 1-clicked The Stand...for those who love "fat" books, you may want to check it out since it's an "uncut" version at just over 1100 pages *


I just finished that version a week or so ago.



Bacardi Jim said:


> Bit of trivia: The "uncut, unexpurgated" version of The Stand is actually edited a fair bit. The events are moved forward a decade from 1980 to 1990 and the book includes some updated cultural references to Madonna _et al_.


He mentions that in the forward.... when he released the uncut version, he edited his original dates


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I just finished that version a week or so ago.
> 
> He mentions that in the forward.... when he released the uncut version, he edited his original dates


I love Stephen King's stuff...I read a big chunk of 'Salem's Lot' on the metro commute in to DC. It nearly made me miss my metro stop!  It was a dark fall night and I stood outside of the metro station waiting for the DASH bus into Alexandria, made me look a bit more clearly at those around me...ha-ha! 

Oh I absolutely LOVE the 'Stand'! I have the hardcover, paperback (which is totally busted up by many re-readings and my dog's passion for licking books and a bit chewed up pages), and seriously tempted to get it on my Kindle. My friend and I re-read it once a year as well as watching the DVD of it.
Tris


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

For those of you who love The Stand, I highly recommend Robert McCammon's Swan Song. And fans of 'Salem's Lot should probably check out McCammon's They Thirst.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Why aren't all the King fans reading Just After Sunset







?

I'm almost through...discussions tomorrow!

(And as long as we're talking about McCammon, my faves are _Boy's Life_ and _Gone South_).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> For those of you who love The Stand, I highly recommend Robert McCammon's Swan Song. And fans of 'Salem's Lot should probably check out McCammon's They Thirst.


Thanks for the suggestions!

_Swan Song _is not on Kindle, click below to request!











_They Thirst _is apparently not available much of anywhere! Click below to request:

They Thirst


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Why aren't all the King fans reading Just After Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get through this one first and then we'll see, I'm afraid I won't be ready for tomorrows discussion though


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Why aren't all the King fans reading Just After Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the book this morning and almost finished it. I saved the last story for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy.  I knew neither was available on Kindle, so I didn't bother with covers.  (Plus, I was at work.)  I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I knew neither was available on Kindle, so I didn't bother with covers. (Plus, I was at work.) I appreciate the effort.


No problem, I have neither a job nor a life right now  so I had time!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem, I have neither a job nor a life right now  so I had time!
> 
> Betsy


*hires Betsy to live a life*

Of course, it pays nothing.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Awwwwww..... somebody fixed the thread title.   Now my first post makes no sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *hires Betsy to live a life*
> 
> Of course, it pays nothing.....


I've had jobs before like that, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved 'Salem's Lot for semiobvious reasons.  V^^^^V


The Stand is one of my all time favorites.  I've read and reread each version of it.  I also loved the miniseries and have watched it countless times. M.O.O.N.  That spells read it.

I waited for King to finish the Dark Tower before I read it.  I wanted to be sure it was done before I started.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Awwwwww..... somebody fixed the thread title.  Now my first post makes no sense.


Sorry about that Jim! I noticed my mistake last night and fixed it right up. And yes, your first post went right over my head!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I loved 'Salem's Lot for semiobvious reasons. V^^^^V
> 
> The Stand is one of my all time favorites. I've read and reread each version of it. I also loved the miniseries and have watched it countless times. M.O.O.N. That spells read it.
> 
> I waited for King to finish the Dark Tower before I read it. I wanted to be sure it was done before I started.


Loved the Stand and 'Salem's Lot, but did you end up liking the Dark Tower series? I was actually pretty disappointed- I liked it until about half way through. I stopped liking it when Stephen King inserted himself into the book as an all important character and plot point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Loved the Stand and 'Salem's Lot, but did you end up liking the Dark Tower series? I was actually pretty disappointed- I liked it until about half way through. I stopped liking it when Stephen King inserted himself into the book as an all important character and plot point.


_*I*_ am the Dark Tower!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I liked it OK but it started to feel like an overly long road trip where I started thinking, "Damn, I should of took a plane!"  I finished it, it was good but i have no desire to read it again unlike other books like the Stand, Carrie, 'Salem's Lot, or Battlefeild Earth. I liked BFE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ... Battlefeild Earth. I liked BFE!


*updates Ignore list*


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *updates Ignore list*


LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

The movie was bad, but I like th book a lot.


----------

